# [SOLVED] Alternatywa dla xmms/audacious/amarok

## kacper

Witam,

potrzebuję jakiegoś lekkiego odtwarzacza mp3, najlepiej coś w stylu xmms/audacious, z tego co wiem xmms już nie jest dostępny w portage, a audacious brał z kosmosu długości plików mp3. Amarok odpada, bo to kombajn, a ja potrzebuję czegoś lekkiego.

Właściwie słucham tylko mp3, nie raz ogg i radyjek internetowych.

Co możecie polecić? (tylko nie pod kde :))

----------

## pancurski

Tu powinieneś coś znaleźć

http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/

najbardziej lekkie co znam to mpg321 i nakładka np. playmp3list, playera uruchamiasz w terminalu, wyglądem przypomina midnight commandera  :Smile: , niestety niewiem jak z odtwarzaniem oggLast edited by pancurski on Mon Jun 11, 2007 5:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vegan

Ja polecam MOC konsolowy odtwaracz ale ja go uzywam w terminalu pod xami , swietnei sie spisuje zajmuje minimum zasobow , fajnei wyglada na przezroczystym terminalu odtwarza wszystkie formaty i streaming audio . Jedyna wada ,ze obsluguje sie go wylacznie za pomoca skrotow klawiszowych a nie myszki . Moze dzialac takze jako serwer w tle a gui w cli mozesz sobie podlaczyc w kazdej chwili . Jka chcesz to moge Ci wyslac konfig .

```
 emerge media-sound/moc 
```

```
http://jakilinux.org/aplikacje/konsola/moc-muzyki-w-konsoli/
```

 - a tu artykul o MOC [/url]

----------

## p1c2u

ja polecam mpd + sonata lub glurp

----------

## kacper

Konsole odtwarzacze odpadają, chcę coś proste, ale nie aż tak :)

Co do mpd, to jakoś nie mogę co skonfigurować, pewnie jakiś magicznych sztuczek trzeba użyć, po gdy podaje w /etc/mpd.conf ścieżkę do mp3 to coś nie chce bazy utworzyć :

```

legion mpd # mpd --create-db

cannot open music_directory "/home/kacper/mp3/" (config line 5): Permission denied

```

No nic, na razie szukam dalej, może później zobaczę dokładniej.

----------

## v7n

dla mnie audacious bylby idealem gdyby nie tak 'duza' zajetosc procesora i troszke mala stabilnosc. trzeba jeszcze poczekac.

co sie tyczy mpd - bylo u nas jakies howto na ten temat :>

----------

## kacper

 *v7n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dla mnie audacious bylby idealem gdyby nie tak 'duza' zajetosc procesora i troszke mala stabilnosc. trzeba jeszcze poczekac.
> 
> 

 

Mi to w sumie nie przeszkadzało, ale źle pokazywało mi czas utworu, a to już bardzo źle :)

 *v7n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> co sie tyczy mpd - bylo u nas jakies howto na ten temat :>
> 
> 

 

Znalazłem, ale dalej mam jakieś śmieszne błędy. Z całym szacunkiem do użytkowników tego programu, ale ja chce tylko od czasu do czasu posłuchać paru mp3'ek, a nie wertować plik konfiguracyjny :) (tak, jestem leń ;))

----------

## sebas86

 *kacper wrote:*   

> Znalazłem, ale dalej mam jakieś śmieszne błędy. Z całym szacunkiem do użytkowników tego programu, ale ja chce tylko od czasu do czasu posłuchać paru mp3'ek, a nie wertować plik konfiguracyjny  (tak, jestem leń )

 

Może mój config coś pomoże.  :Smile: 

```
# katalog który demon ma przeszukiwać (przeszukiwanie wywoływane jest na żądanie)

music_directory                 "/home/share"

# katalog gdzie ma trzymać playlisty

playlist_directory              "/home/share/playlists"

db_file                         "/var/lib/mpd/database"

log_file                        "/var/log/mpd/mpd.log"

error_file                      "/var/log/mpd/mpd.error.log"

pid_file                        "/var/run/mpd/mpd.pid"

state_file                      "/var/lib/mpd/state"

# z tego względu warto pamiętać, że użytkownik mpd musi

# mieć prawo choćby do czytania podanych mu katalogów!

user                            "mpd"

bind_to_address                 "localhost"

port                            "6600"

audio_output {

        type                    "alsa"

        name                    "My ALSA Device"

}

mixer_type                      "software"

audio_buffer_size               "2048"

buffer_before_play              "20%"

# wstaw ISO-8859-2 jeśli wolisz zamiast UTF

filesystem_charset "UTF-8"
```

----------

## Grosik

 *kacper wrote:*   

>  *v7n wrote:*   
> 
> dla mnie audacious bylby idealem gdyby nie tak 'duza' zajetosc procesora i troszke mala stabilnosc. trzeba jeszcze poczekac.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Jezeli w audaciousie przeszkadzala Ci tylko zla dlugosc utworu, to ten bug zostal naprawiony w audacious-plugins-1.3.5.

----------

## kacper

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Może mój config coś pomoże. :)
> 
> 

 

Już w sumie mpd poszedł pod emerge -C, ale dzięki za konfig, jak będę miał chwilę to na pewno jeszcze raz zainstaluje i sprawdzę.

 *Grosik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jezeli w audaciousie przeszkadzala Ci tylko zla dlugosc utworu, to ten bug zostal naprawiony audacious-plugins-1.3.5.
> 
> 

 

Właśnie zauważyłem, zainstalowalem jeszcze raz audaciusa i wszystko działa. 

Temat uważam za zamknięty :)

----------

## misiOr

a u mnie wystarcza: 

```
mplayer -playlist lista -shuffle 
```

 :Smile: 

----------

